# Jan. 27 - West Bay Big Trout Tournament & Fundraiser



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

2018 West Bay Big Trout Tournament & Fundraiser

Underwritten by Hookset Marine Gear

Benefiting the Texana Childrens Center for Autism

Up to 3 Man teams (individual entries allowed)
Side Pot (optional) - $20 / angler
Entry Fee: $80 / angler

*Saturday January 27, 2018*

Fishing Hours: 6:30 AM - 4:00 PM

Awards, Raffle and Auction - 4:30 PM - 5:30 PM

West End Restaraunt & Sand Bar
21706 Burnet Drive
Galveston, TX 77554

Event Flyer
Event Rules
Boundary Map
Online Registration
Facebook Event Page

Questions or to speak with someone about this event please call Coe Parker at 713-594-4252


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Event is Saturday! Rain or shine the event will go on.


----------

